# Staged ucmma



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

The fight was for the promotions middleweight super title and had received main stream media attention after Barrett repeatedly confronted his opponent in bars, the street and during interviews in the build-up to the fight. The two also shared a kiss at the weigh-inâ€™s, much to the disgust of Barrett at the time (although based on the fight perhaps he enjoyed it more than we first thought), leading to security getting between them.

Well onto the fight itself, something fans in the UK were charged an extortionate Â£9.99 (around $16.50) to see by Pay-Per-View provider, Primetime. It didnâ€™t last long (must like the â€œReidinatorâ€™sâ€ marriage to UK glamour model, Jordan) with both men coming out to the center of the cage and trading pitter-patter strikes which was the first tale-tale sign that there was more to this than met the eyes. BAMMAâ€™s middleweight champion, Tom â€œKongâ€ Watson who was in attendance at the event said this about the opening exchange via his Twitter:

â€œJust for everyone asking what happened at Reid Fight.. @LiamMills is 100% right â€˜a horror to watch, Knew after the first Exchange was fakeâ€™â€

He later added:

â€œIâ€™m not saying the competition should have been tougher it just wasnâ€™t real they were throwing fake punches etcâ€

The fight soon hit the ground with Reid slapping on a triangle choke for the win, capturing the Ultimate Challenge middleweight super title in the process. Watson, who received a lot of credit for MMA fans across the world for speaking out on the â€œfarceâ€, continued via his Twitter rant by saying:

â€œFeel very disappointed to what i witnessed tonight at UCMMA Reid V Barrett. Completely staged fight. Just hope mma doesnt suffer due to thisâ€

â€œTo the people who didnâ€™t see â€˜the fightâ€™ & those asking me what happened there is not a doubt in my mind that no part of the fight was real.â€

â€œIve been involved in combat sports for nearly 15 years and have no doubt in my mind that was a staged performance tonightâ€

â€œIâ€™ll get lot of shit for what Iâ€™ve said about Reid v Barrett fight 2night but donâ€™t pull stunts like that & i dont need to speak my mindâ€

â€œIf you believe thatâ€™s a real fight feel sorry for u. Yes the triangle real he knows how to apply a submission but it was stagedâ€

MMABay will now be putting pressure on UCMMA front-man, Dave Oâ€™Donnell to explain why such a fight was put on at all, dragging down the sport of mixed martial arts and charging the fans in attendance for the privilege. We will also be contacting Primetime to discuss their stance on charging thousands of the UK public to watch this from the comfort of their own homes.

The other thing to consider is that with Reid now becoming a title holder with UCMMA how many more of his future fights will be in the same vain, forcing fans to pay through the nose to watch fights that in Watson words are â€œcompletely stagedâ€?*Stay tuned to MMABay for more on this as we get it.

------------------------

The Fight Lounge managed to get a few words with Dave Oâ€™Donnell following last nightâ€™s fight between Alex Reid and Jason Barrett.

After all the pre-fight hype, last nightâ€™s main event at Ultimate Challenge: Warrior Creed didnâ€™t last long, with Alex Reid submitting Jason Barrett in the first round with a triangle choke. Since the fight, the internet went wild with speculation that the fight was a â€œworkâ€. The Fight Lounge contacted Dave regarding this.

â€œIâ€™ve heard it all before, this isnâ€™t the first time I have been accused of fixing fights.â€ Oâ€™Donnell told us, â€œI got it after Tom Watson was beaten by Daijiro Matsui. You just get different class of fighters and Barrett probably wasnâ€™t in the same class as Alex.â€

â€œAlex has fought some of the worldâ€™s toughest fighters and made it look easy. I watched the fight back myself this morning, just to see where people where coming from, and I donâ€™t see it. Itâ€™s like the Jack Mason/Miguel Bernard fight. Miguel looked fantastic the other week, but Mason made him look like an amateur.â€

â€œOther fights Iâ€™ve been accused of staging are Imanari and Robbie Olivier, Butterbean and James Thompson. People where saying â€˜Oh, that punch wouldnâ€™t have hurt and stuffâ€™. Also Ken Shamrock against Buzz Berry. If all these fights where fixed, I must be the biggest fixer on the planet.â€

â€œSometimes fights donâ€™t go as you would have thought. I watched Fedor Emelianenko versus Dan Henderson last week. Two of the most skilled fighters on the planet, but tell me, what skill was shown in that fight? It looked like a bar-room brawl.â€

â€œSo Iâ€™ve watched it back, and I couldnâ€™t give a f**k. It was a real fight and I put on the shows I think people would like to see, or at least I hope they like to see.â€

One of the many people who questioned the reality of the fight was Tom â€œKong â€ Watson, a former opponent of Reidâ€™s and a fighter who was booked to appear on the card, but had to pull out due to injury.

â€œTom is a good guy and is entitled to his own opinion, everyone is, and he spoke out on Twitter. Alex and Jason were a bit angry asking â€˜why heâ€™s saying these things?â€™ It is what it is.â€

â€œSince last night I have had five fighters asking me if they can face Alex, so they can get in the spotlight.â€ Dave continued, â€œSome big names, some wanting to move down in weight, some move up in weight. You canâ€™t take anything away from these two guys, both where injured before the fight. Alex put his shoulder out on Monday and Jason twisted his ankle, but neither man pulled out, they badly wanted to fight.â€

â€œReid stands for a lot of good in this sport and he is a big draw, his video of him kissing Barrett at the weigh-ins is getting a huge amount of views. People thought that was staged, it wasnâ€™t. I wish, as a promoter, I could come up with something like that, but Reid did it off his own back, a spare of the moment thing.â€

So there we have it, words from the straight talking promoter, but doubters will still most likely doubt.

By Mike Clarke

-------------------------

The wwe antics to make the fight

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

‪Alex Reid street fight with Jason Barrett‬‏ - YouTube

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

The fight vid

Alex Reid vs. Jason Barrett (full fight video)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Just lookin at this fight as a main event .. Its clearly aimed at mma newbies, reid fans etc

For an established show to put this as a main event is a joke .. 2 poor record fighters headlining ? The target audience isnt the one that will help the sport grow as it should .. Instead it'll get wwe fans and hello magazine readers in

The promoting the fight with wwe antics .. Backwards step for uk mma

I dont know what to think of the fight, punches seemed weak, it was a clear mismatch before hand


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going to watch it soon cause I've been hearing so much about it, after the hilarity of their little scuffle in the streets, barett looked like a total knob "SIGN THE F'N CONTRACT!" Also, the both had losing records, Could UCMMA not find better talent for a title match or more likley another cash in on Reids name because he was banging Kate Price. I'll come back after Ive seen the fight to give a real opinion.


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

didnt even notice the link to the fight in the OP


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Watched it last night, it was embarrasing, both of them throwing stupid little punches, what a farce that was - and people paid Â£9.99 for that ??


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Just watched the pre-fight antics on YouTube, embarrassing.


----------



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

yeh the fight was 100% staged, also the brawl they had outside a resturant in london soho was fake aswel! anybody involved in this should be ashamed, they have disgraced our sport


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

When you look at the actual card .. And you see this is the main event

This wasnt about mma

It was

Big brother guy / jordans fella v enirofone guy

The antics belong on wwe .. Its no surprise uk mma doesnt get respect


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

This was a joke and i'm glad the MMA world had largely ignored it


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockin!!!!! Full Stop!.


----------

